# Backyard Pumptrack



## seanharan (Oct 16, 2011)

Alex Fowler from Action Sports Construction just started our new pumptrack today. It's looking AWESOME so far


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

how much space do you have there? looks pretty tight ! if so, tight radius berms need to be tall and steep-faced and transition-faced. but i'm sure he knows what he's doing!


----------



## seanharan (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey cmc4130, after the second day of work that tight berm is much more bowled out than it looks in the previous picture. I'll make sure to post pictures and videos once its finished!!


----------



## seanharan (Oct 16, 2011)

*Final Product*

Alex from Action Sports Construction just finished up with the pumptrack a couple days ago. We've had a bunch of people over here riding it and it's been a TON of fun. It got a nice layer of bluegroove much sooner than we had expected, and it's riding really fast now. He did a great job.


----------



## Rmneal01 (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks really fun!


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

more pics please  Looks fun!


----------



## pnelson112 (Jul 22, 2013)

How much did you pay for it?


----------

